# Mosquito: bomb release button



## Stirling01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, Can anybody tell me where the bomb release button-connector was plugged in on the bomb aimers position ? In the Lancaster there was a special connector on the lower part of the bomb aimers panel, but where was this fitted in the Mosquito bomber?


----------

